# Massport PD Pay



## PVD24 (Oct 22, 2003)

Just looking for some info on Massport PD. Does anyone know what the starting pay is and is OT available. How's the Department in general. I understand that it is very political, but other than that, any information would be greatfully appreciated. 
Thank you.


----------

